# Full pm inbox...



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

1. Is there any way to delete pm's on a mobile device?
2. If someone sends me a pm while my box is full and I can't receive them, will the pm show up after I empty my box?

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

You would probably have to either use the "Full Site" link from your mobile device in order to view the full site with full functionality. I don't know the answer to qst 2.


----------

